

Ask HN: Startup Documents and suggestion - vignesh_vs_in

Hi<p>Recently i joined a startup game company which had 2 more additional programmers.<p>I was assigned to develop CORE GAME SYSTEM. things went well for two weeks, i developed a basic framework for the system and synced with the dropbox of the team(NO source control yet).<p>It was then i noticed that there is no code from the rest of the team begin uploaded to DropBox. When asked about it , they said they will share the code only when the need arise. (So basically they have no knowledge of software engineering or source control).<p>Now they r asking me to sign a piece of WORD document containing,<p>--------
1.    All work I create and upload to Dropbox instantly becomes the full property of GAMECOMPANY. 
2.    If I am to take any work from this Dropbox and use it for personal gain, unless stated acceptible by the Project manager, I will not use or distribute any work that is the property of the team, including any and all things in the team's dropbox, in any manner without explicit permission from the head of the team, TEAMLEADER. I understand that if I do so, I am liable for any all possible damages that may result directly or indirectly from my use of these items, and I will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
--------<p>Yet no code in Dropbox apart from mine.<p>1. Im confused whether to continue working for them..
2. and what are the legal docs usually signed by startup teams (Game/Non game)?<p>Help hners..
======
yanksrock777
Don't sign anything till you get all your questions answered. Unless they are
some stealth company that wants to bring you in bit by bit, there is no
benefit to keeping you in the dark. The assumption that they don't have any
knowledge of software engineering is probably true. Just trust your gut. If
you feel like it's saying that this might not be the team you thought it was
then leave.

------
vignesh_vs_in
Got this <https://www.docracy.com/doc/showalluserdocs?userId=10881>

all of them gets signed?

